# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  لماذا لم يتزوج شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية؟ يجيب الشيخ الفوزان..

## ابراهيم النخعي

أحسن الله إليكم سماحة الوالد يقول السائل :

 هل عدم زواج شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله ،هل هو من قبيل التبتل والتشدد ، ويدخل فيمن جاء إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال : أنا لا أتزوج النساء فزجره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لأن ذلك من يدعي بفعل شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله ؟


 


العلامة الفوزان حفظه الله :

إذا سار هذا السائل مثل شيخ الإسلام ،،
في جهاده ..
وعلمه ..
وصار الزواج يعوقه ...
عن الدعوة ،،،
وعن الجهاد فهو معذور ...
شيخ الإسلام ،،،
إنما تركه : لأنه مجاهد في سبيل الله ..
وأيضا مطارد ويسجن ويعذب ...
وهو لم يتفرغ للزواج . نعم .
(منقول)

----------


## محمود داود دسوقي خطابي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أسباب عزوف شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميَّة رحمه الله تعالى عن الزواج  كتبها محمود داود دسوقي خطابي
http://www.alukah.net/Literature_Language/0/23518/
لقد حث الإسلام على الزواج ورغب فيه وحض عليه؛ ذلك أن الإسلام دين الفطرة كما قال سبحانه: (فطرت الله التي فطر الناس عليها)([1]) فهو يدعو إلى الفطرة ويحافظ عليها وأكد عليها وسد كل باب وكل منفذ يخدش جانباً من جوانبها واستمراراً لهذه الفطرة حث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على الزواج ودعا إليه الشباب بقوله: "يا معشر الشباب من استطاع منكم الباءة فليتزوج فإنه أغض للبصر وأحصن للفرج"([2])؛ لأنه "أمر مركوز في الطبيعة الإنسانية يسعى الإنسان إليه بدافع الفطرة وهو شطر هام كبير من الحاجة الأصلية في هذه الحياة محقق لاكتمال الذات وإنشاء الذرية وبقاء النسل والنوع الإنساني وعمارة الكون... ولما له أيضا ًمن آثار طيبة على سلوك الإنسان في طهره وعفافه وكمال دينه واستقرار نفسه وسلامة خواطره... فلذا كان الزواج – إلى جانب أنه متعة مشروعة- أمراً أساسياً وحاجة أصلية من حاجات الإنسان في الحياة يصعب عليه التخلي عنها إلى لشوق غلاب محرق أو لتعلق شديد بعزيز غالٍ على النفس جداً يفوق تعلقها بالزواج ويزيد عليه تملكاً للقلب واستيلاءً على الخاطر: مثل طلب العلم في بعض العلماء والقيام بالجهاد عند بعض المجاهدين وتحصيل عليا الرغائب لدى ذوي النفوس الطماحة الشماء"([3]) فهذه الأمور قد اجتمعت في الإمام بن تيمية مضافاً إليها دوره الدعوي والإصلاحي وتربية النشء ودوره الجهادي وتعرضه للحبس والترسيم وتنقله من مكان لآخر واغترابه عن الوطن والأهل مجاهداً وداعياً ومعتقلاً ومدافعاً عن المسلمين وديارهم وهذه الأمور الآنفة الذكر أو بعضها جعلت الإمام ابن تيمية وغيره من كبار العلماء من صالحي هذه الأمة يعزفون عن الزواج لا رغبة عنه ورهبنة بل تعتبر مثل "حالهم هذه – والله أعلم- أنها مسلك شخصي فردي اختاروه لأنفسهم مايزوا فيه ببصيرتهم الخاصة بين خير الزواج وخير العلم الذي يقومون به فرجح لديهم خير العلم على خير الزواج لهم فقدموا مطلوباً على مطلوب ولم يدعوا أحداً من الناس إلى الاقتداء بهم في هذا المسلك ولا قالوا للناس: التبتل للعلم أفضل من الزواج ولا ما نحن عليه أفضل مما أنتم عليه"([4]) بل إنهم تركوا الزواج وهم عالمون بأحكامه وبما دلت عليه الشريعة ولهم من العلم ما يرقى بهم ويسمو عن أن يفعلوا شيئاً جاهلين بأحكامه وكيف يكون هذا؟! ولهم في مصنفاتهم كلام رصين متين موزون أبانوا فيه أحكامه الشرعية بل وتكلموا على سائر الموضوعات التي لها علاقة بالزواج سواء من قريب أو من بعيد بمعرفة فاحصة وعلم غزير وفهم ثاقب مستنير والإمام ابن تيمية له مصنف كامل كله فتاوٍ عن النكاح صفحاته 362 صفحة([5]) كما أن لـه كلاماً كثيراً متناثراً في فتاواه في الأمور المتعلقة بالزواج من خطبة وعشرة وطلاق وخلع و... في مواضع متعددة تدل على رسوخ قدمه في العلم ومدى تبحره في العلم وأنه إنما تركه اختياراً منه وإيثاراً للعلم والجهاد والدعوة والتربية والإصلاح، ومن راجع فتاواه([6]) وجد علماً غزيراً واطلاعاً على سائر المذاهب الفقهية مع ذكر الأدلة والاحتجاج بها بما يزيدها بهاءً ومما يدل على ذلك قوله: "الامتناع من فعل المباحات مطلقاً كالذي يمتنع من أكل اللحم ... ويمتنع من نكاح النساء ويظن أن هذا من الزهد فهذا جاهل ضال من جنس زهاد النصارى قال تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تحرموا طيبات ما أحل الله لكم ولا تعتدوا إن الله لا يحب المعتدين. وكلوا مما رزقكم الله حلالاً طيباً واتقوا الله الذي أنتم به مؤمنون)([7])، نزلت هذه الآية بسبب أن جماعة من الصحابة كانوا قد عزموا على ترك أكل الطيبات كاللحم ونحوه وترك النكاح وفي الصحيحين([8]) أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "ما بال رجال يقول أحدهم: أما أنا فأصوم ولا أفطر ويقول الآخر: أما أنا فأقوم ولا أنام ويقول الآخر: أما أنا فلا آكل اللحم لكني أصوم وأفطر وأقوم وأنام وأتزوج النساء وآكل اللحم فمن رغب عن سنتي فليس مني" ... ومن حرم الطيبات التي أحلها الله من الطعام واللباس والنكاح وغير ذلك واعتقد أن ترك ذلك مطلقاً هو أفضل من فعله لمن يستعين به على طاعة الله كان معتدياً معاقباً على تحريمه ما أحل الله ورسوله وعلى تعبده لله تعالى بالرهبانية ورغبته عن سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما فرط فيه من الواجبات وما لا يتم الواجب إلا به فهو واجب"([9]) وقد قرر العلماء أن مجرد الترك لا يستلزم التحريم: يقول الإمام الشاطبي: "والتارك لأمر لا يلزم أن يكون محرماً لـه: فكم من رجل ترك الطعام الفلاني أو النكاح؛ لأنه في [ذلك] الوقت لا يشتهيه أو لغير ذلك  من الأعذار حتى إذا زال عذره تناول منه"([10]) ثم ساق أدلة على ذلك ووضح أن الترك ليس للتحريم بل لشيء آخر مثل "أن يكون مجرد ترك لا لغرض بل لأن النفس تكرهه بطبعها أو لا تكرهه حتى تستعمله أو لا تجد ثمنه أو تشتغل بما هو آكل وما أشبه ذلك"([11]) وأمر المفاضلة بين التخلي للعبادة أم النكاح إنما هو في المقام الأول يرجع إلى نفس الشخص، ومما لا شك فيه أن للزواج والأهل والأولاد تبعات وشغلاً عن غيرهم ولو أضيف إلى ذلك علم وجهاد ودعوة وإصلاح وتربية للمستفيدين ورعاية لهم وحبس واعتقال وترسيم وإبعاد عن الوطن والأهل والأصحاب مما يجعل هذا الأمر يتردد من شخص لآخر وجوباً أو استحباباً وكذلك هل فعله أفضل أم تركه؟ كما قال الإمام النووي: "أما الأفضل من النكاح وتركه فقال أصحابنا: [أي : الشافعية] الناس فيه أربعة أقسام: قسم تتوق إليه نفسه ويجد المؤن فيستحب له النكاح، وقسم لا تتوق ولا يجد المؤن فيكره له وقسم تتوق ولا يجد المؤن فيكره لـه مأمور بالصوم لدفع التوقان وقسم يجد المؤن ولا تتوق فمذهب الشافعي وجمهور أصحابنا أن ترك النكاح لهذا والتخلي للعبادة أفضل ولا يقال: النكاح مكروه بل تركه أفضل ومذهب أبي حنيفة وبعض أصحاب الشافعي وبعض أصحاب مالك: أن النكاح لـه أفضل... [وقال] وأما قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (فمن رغب عن سنتي فليس مني) فمعناه: من رغب عنها إعراضاً عنها غير معتقد على ما هي والله وأعلم"([12]) وعلى هذا "فالحكم على شخص واحد بأن الأفضل له النكاح أو العزوبة مطلقاً قصور عن الإحاطة بمجامع هذه الأمور [يعني: آفات النكاح أو فوائده] بل تتخذ هذه الفوائد والآفات معتبراً [أي: مقياساً] ومحكاً ويعرض المرء على نفسه: فإن انتفت في حقه الآفات واجتمعت الفوائد بأن كان لـه مال حلال وخُلُق حَسن وجِدٌّ في الدين تام لا يشغله النكاح عن الله تعالى وهو مع ذلك شاب محتاج إلى تسكين الشهوة ومنفرد يحتاج إلى تدبير المنزل و التحصن بالعشيرة فلا يمارى أن النكاح أفضل لـه مع ما فيه من السعي في تحصيل الولد فإن انتفت الفوائد واجتمعت الآفات فالعزوبة أفضل له"([13]) ومما تقدم يتضح أن الإمام ابن تيمية ما ترك النكاح رغبة عنه ورهبة ومصادمة للفطرة أو تحريماً له بل عزوفه اختيارٌ منه؛ لأنه آثر غيره عليه من علم وجهاد ودعوة وإصلاح وتربية للمستفيدين على اختلاف منازلهم وعلومهم ورعايتهم يضاف إلى ذلك ما ابتلي به من حبس واعتقال واغتراب لذا ما كان عزوفه رغبة عنه؛ لأنه يعرف قدره ومنزلته في الشريعة وهو من أساطين العلماء الداعين إلى نشرها وتطبيقها وكانت حياته كلها مسخرة لنصرتها والذب عنها وإبراز مقاصدها ووجوب الاعتصام بها.



*[1]*-سورة الروم الآية (30).

*[2]*-رواه البخاري (14/314 فتح) رقم (5066) ومسلم (2/1018-1019) رقم (1400).

*[3]*-الشيخ عبد الفتاح أبو غدة، صفحات من صبر العلماء على شدائد العلم والتحصيل، ص282،  284بتصرف، .

*[4]*-نفس المرجع السابق، ص285، الشيخ عبد الفتاح أبو غدة، العلماء العزاب، ص19 "المقدمة".

*[5]*-الإمام ابن تيمية، مجموع الفتاوى، جـ32.

*[6]*-الإمام ابن تيمية، مجموع الفتاوى، الفهارس جـ37 ص277-306.

*[7]*-سورة المائدة الآيتان (87 – 88).

*[8]*-رواه البخاري (14/ 305 فتح) رقم (5063) ومسلم (2/1020) رقم (1401).

*[9]*-الإمام ابن تيمية، مجموع الفتاوى،جـ22 ص134 بتصرف.

*[10]*-الإمام الشاطبي، الاعتصام، تقديم العلامة السيد رشيد رضا، جـ1 ص331.

*[11]*-نفس المرجع السابق، ص1/337، وتنظر الموافقات ، الإمام الشاطبي ، جـ1 ص87 – 88، .

*[12]*-الإمام النووي، المنهاج في شرح صحيح مسلم، ص869-870 بتصرف يسير .

*[13]*-الإمام أبو حامد الغزالي، إحياء علوم الدين، تخريج الإمام العراقي، جـ2 ص 32-33.

----------


## أبو محمد خليل المكي

جزاك الله خيرا أخي المبارك ، ويضاف إلى هذا : أنه لا حجة لأحد في العزوف عن الزواج لفعل أحد كائنا من كان ، فالشارع الحكيم قد أمر بالزواج وحث عليه ، لما فيه من الفوائد والمصالح ، فالأصل في المسلم أن يحرص على ما سنه المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وحث عليه ، و الله أعلم .

----------


## الحضرمية

> لا حجة لأحد في العزوف عن الزواج لفعل أحد كائنا من كان ، فالشارع الحكيم قد أمر بالزواج وحث عليه ، لما فيه من الفوائد والمصالح ، فالأصل في المسلم أن يحرص على ما سنه المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وحث عليه ، و الله أعلم .


برأيك هــل كان شيخ الاسلام رحمه الله تعالى  جاهل بذلك كله  ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ابراهيم النخعي

> برأيك هــل كان شيخ الاسلام رحمه الله تعالى جاهل بذلك كله ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!


أرد نيابة عن الأخ : الأصل الزواج لمن قدر عليه , ولكن شيخ الاسلام كان معذورا , فلا يقال انه خالف السنة لما وضحه الشيخ الفوزان , وأنا حسبت الفترات التي عاشها في السجن _ مجموعة بعضها الى بعض _ فصارت : خمس سنين وعدة أشهر !!!
فربما هو رأى أنه لن يعطي الزوجة حقها ويظلمها لأنه كان مطارد ومؤذى في الله _ رضي الله عنه_.
وقد يقال أيضا : انه ما وجب عليه الزواج لأنه كان فقيرا فلم يستطع على الباءة , لأننا نعلم أنه ما كان له من مصدر دخل الا المعلوم الذي يعطيه له أخوه .. 
وختاما أذكر ب كلمة للامام مالك حين كان يترك حضور الجنائز واجتماعات الناس فلما عوتب في ذلك قال: "ليس كل الناس يقدر أن يتكلم بعذره"!!.

----------


## وادي الذكريات

من يقرأ حال الناس وقت شيخ الإسلام وغزو التتار لهم ، والدمار والرعب والفقر وقلة العيش الحاصل لهم بسبب هذه الحروب ووقوف شيخ الإسلام موقف الإمام فيها والدفاع عن المسلمين والسعي في كل مكان لنصرة الإسلام والمسلمين والدفاع عنهم ..
يقول كيف لآحاد الناس في هذه البلاد أن يتزوج أصلاً ؟! مما  كانوا فيه من الهم والحزن والرعب  والفقر وقلة العيش في كل وقت وحين ! 
فما بالك بمن وقف وقفة الإمام الذي يدافع عنهم ويسعى في عمل كل شىء من أجل حمايتهم وابعاد الشرور عنهم ؟
كما انه كان دائم الترحال هنا وهناك في أمور منها : أمر بالمعروف ونهي عن منكر ، أو قتال البغاة ، او الجهاد فى سبيل الله ، أو في الصلح بين الامراء ، أو في جلب الجنود من هنا وهناك للدفاع عن المسلمين ، أو في الدعوة إلى الله عز وجل .

----------


## ابراهيم النخعي

وهذه اضافة من بعض الاخوة :
يرجع عدم زواج الإمام العلم ابن تيمية رضي الله عنه لأمور :
الأول : أن كل من ترجموا لابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى قد أجمعوا على أنه كان فقيرا ، وأن الذي كان يقوم بحاجته هو أخوه رحمهما الله تعالى .
ومن المعلوم أن الفقير ينزل تحت قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " ومن لم يستطع فعليه بالصوم " .
الثاني : أن ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى كان يفسر " الباءة " في الحديث بالقدرة على الإنفاق ففي مجموع الفتاوى السؤال الثاني من مجلد النكاح :
وسئل رحمه الله تعالى عن رجل عازب ونفسه تتوق إلى الزواج غير أنه يخاف أن يتكلف من المرأة ما لايقدر عليه وقد عاهد الله أن لا يسأل أحدا شيئا فيه منة لنفسة وهو كثير التطلع إلى الزواج فهل يأثم بترك الزواج أم لا ؟
فأجاب قد ثبت في الصحيح عن النبي أنه قال يا معشر الشباب من استطاع منكم الباءة فليتزوج فإنه أغض للبصر وأحصن للفرج ومن لم يستطع فعليه بالصوم فإنه له وجاء و استطاعة النكاج هو القدرة على المؤنة ليس هو القدرة على الوطء فإن الحديث إنما هو خطاب للقادر على فعل الوطء ولهذا أمر من لم يستطع أن يصوم فإنه له وجاء ومن لا مال له هل يستحب أن يقترض ويتزوج فيه نزاع في مذهب الإمام أحمد وغيره وقد قال تعالى وليستعفف الذين لا يجدون نكاحا حتى يغنيهم الله من فضله وأما الرجل الصالح فهو القائم بما يجب عليه من حقوق الله وحقوق عباده .
وقد قدمنا أن ابن تيمية كان فقيرا رحمه الله تعالى .
الثالث : أن السادة الحنابلة رحمهم الله تعالى اختلفوا في الفقير تتوق نفسه للزواج هل يستدين للزواج ؟ فيه خلاف ومن البين أن ابن تيمية يذهب لقول من يقول بعدم الإستدانة يدل عليه قوله في السؤال الفائت :
ومن لا مال له هل يستحب أن يقترض ويتزوج فيه نزاع في مذهب الإمام أحمد وغيره وقد قال تعالى وليستعفف الذين لا يجدون نكاحا حتى يغنيهم الله من فضله .
الرابع : مع كون ابن تيمية رضي الله عنه فقيرا فليس محلا للمسألة لأنه لم تتق نفسه للزواج فلا يصح الإشكال عليه في عدم زواجه .
الخامس : أن قول الحنابلة في الزواج : المشروعية والسنية وما أتي عن أحمد من الوجوب فمقيد بأمرين وهما :
التوق إلى النكاح ، مع خوف العنت ، وانظر المبدع وغيره ، وكلاهما ليسا في ابن تيمية فلا يشكل عليه .
السادس : أن الإستشكال والإنكار يصح عند عدم فعل الواجب أما المستحب فلا يستشكل وبخاصة إذا كان
فردا من أفراده .
ولذلك لا تجد أحدا من العلماء سواء الحنابلة أو غيرهم بل وأعداءه رضي الله عنه أنكروا عليه ذلك وإنما كان ذلك لتأصل عدم صحة الإنكار منهم ، وإلا لفرح به الأعداء وفعلوه .
السابع : أن ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى خاف أن يقع في الإثم لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: " كفى بالمرء إثما أن يضيع من يقوت " فقد قدمنا أنه كان فقيرا وقد وجه العلماء أن من كان عنينا أو مقصر في الجماع أنه لا يجوز له الزواج لأنه كالغرر وهو لا يجوز ، فكذلك عدم الإنفاق على الزوجة والأولاد لا يجوز .
الثامن : أن ترك النكاح لعدم القدرة أو لقرائن خاصة بالفرد لا تقاس على من أرادوا ترك النكاح وأنكر عليهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وذلك لأمور :
1 - أنهم فعلوه تعبدا والعبادة توقيفية فأوشك أن يشبه بالبدعة .
2 - أن فيه شبه برهبانية النصارى والتشبه ممنوع شرعا .
3 - أنه ضد المقصد الأعلى للزواج وهو تكثير الأمة .
ولذلك أنكر عليهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أما ترك ابن تيمية فلقرائن خاصة كفقره وعدم احتياجه له .
التاسع : أن الناظر لأمر الزواج يجد أنه كغيره من الأمور إذا لم يفكر فيها الإنسان ويعطيها تركيزه فلن تشكل عليه عبئا وخصصوا إذا كان منشغلا بأمر يراه أكبر وأعظم فائدة كما كان حال ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى في الإنشغال بأهل البدع والرد عليهم .
وهنا أم أود قوله ، وهو أني في حدود إطلاعي لم أعثر على من تكلم في تلك القضية اللهم إلا الكوثري وتبعه المعثر السقاف فقد عير ابن تيمية بكونه لم يحج ولم يتزوج مقارنا إياه بشيخه الشيخ عبد الفتاح أبي غدة رحمه الله تعالى ، وأين الثرى من الثريا ، وابن تيمية فقد حج على رأس الثلاثين من عمره ، أما الزواج فقد تقدم الكلام فيه .

وكل إنسان قد يعتريه من الأمور ما قد يخفى على غيره ،
وقد أجبتني هذه الكلمة ، وسأنقلها لكم :
وقد جاء عن إياس بن معاوية التابعي المشهور بالعقل ، والذكاء ، والفضل
أنه قال : " لا تنظر إلى عمل العالم ، ولكن سله يصدقك ".
من كتاب العلامة المعلمي التنكيل 1/56 .

----------


## أبو محمد خليل المكي

> برأيك هــل كان شيخ الاسلام رحمه الله تعالى  جاهل بذلك كله  ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!


أولا : جزى الله الأخ الفاضل إبراهيم النخعي على فوائده التي ساقها ، و جزى الله الأخت الحضرمية على مشاركتها .
ثانيا : لم أعني بكلامي شخص شيخ الإسلام ، حاشاه أن يقال فيه مثل ذلك ، فهو أحد أعلام هذه الأمة ، بحر في العلم ، حجة في العقيدة ، و ما كان لمثلي أن ينسب شيخ الإسلام إلى الجهل  ـ رحمه الله ورفع درجاته في عليين ـ .
بل كان له عذر ـ لا بل أعذار ـ في تركه للزواج ، كما ذكرها الأخوان : محمود ، و إبراهيم .
و لكني تقصدت بكلامي هذا : من يترك الزواج محتجا بفعل شيخ الإسلام أو غيره ، فيقال له : إن اتباع ما سنه المصطفى ـ صلى الله عليه و سلم ، بقوله و فعله : أولى من الاحتجاج بقول أحد أو فعله  كائنا من كان ، على أننا يجب أن نلتمس العذر لهؤلاء العلماء الأجلاء الذين قضوا حياتهم في خدمة الدين ، و رفع راية التوحيد ، و نصر السنة و أهلها .
رحمهم الله جميعا و جزاهم عنها خيرا .

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

> و لكني تقصدت بكلامي هذا : من يترك الزواج محتجا بفعل شيخ الإسلام أو غيره ، فيقال له : إن اتباع ما سنه المصطفى ـ صلى الله عليه و سلم ، بقوله و فعله : أولى من الاحتجاج بقول أحد أو فعله  كائنا من كان ، على أننا يجب أن نلتمس العذر لهؤلاء العلماء الأجلاء الذين قضوا حياتهم في خدمة الدين ، و رفع راية التوحيد ، و نصر السنة و أهلها .
> رحمهم الله جميعا و جزاهم عنها خيرا .


بارك الله فيك, لا يحتج بمجرد فعل شيخ  الاسلام على هذا الا جاهل , وما تخرج هذه الحجة من رأس من شمّ رائحة العلم, وهل مدح شيخ الاسلام ترك الزواج تديُّنا فيما كتب و هل أثنى على من يرغب عنه ويتركه؟! بل هل تحدّث -رحمه الله- عن سبب عدم تزوّجه هو حتى ظهر لهذا المحتج أن تركه له كان قصدا منه مع تيسره له حتى نفهم منه شرعية ما فعل؟

----------


## أبو محمد خليل المكي

جزاك الله خيرا أخي أبو وائل ، و الجميع ؟

----------


## ابن تيميه الصغير

الحمدالله  رب العالمين وبه نستعين

للشيخ عبدالفتاح أبو غدة مصنف حول العلماء العزاب وتطرق لإبن تيمية والنووي والطبري رحمهم الله

وكثير منهم لم يتزوجوا واعتذر لهم الشيخ بكلام جميل وبين أنهم قدموا العلم على الزواج 

والله أعلم

----------


## أم الفضل

أتذكر_إن لم أهِم_ في كتاب (العالم العابد محمد بن عبدالرحمن بن قاسم) ذكر ابنه عبدالملك بعض أقوال والده محمد رحمه الله ومنها:

وإن لم يتزوج ابن تيمية فلا مانع أنه كان يتسرى.

----------


## ابراهيم النخعي

ذكر الشيخ بكر أبو زيد أنه لم يتسرَّ كما في تقديمه لآثار شيخ الإسلام 
وهذا الذي ذكره الشيخ بكر رحمه الله تعالى إنما أخذه من كلام الذهبي في ترجمته لشيخ الإسلام حيث قال:
"... 
وله شهامة وقوة نفسٍ توقعه في أمورٍ صعبةٍ، ويدفع الله عنه، وله نظمٌ قليلٌ وسطٌ، ولم يتزوج ولا تسرى، ولا له من المعلوم إلا شيء قليل، وإخوة تقوم بمصالحه، ولا يطلب منهم غداءً ولا عشاءً في غالب الوقت. وما رأيت في العالم أكرم منه ولا أفرغ منه عن الدنيا والدرهم، بل لا يذكره، ولا أظنه يدور في ذهنه، وفيه مروءةٌ وقيامٌ مع أصحابه وسعيٌ في مصالحهم، وهو لونٌ عجيبٌ، ونبأٌ غريبٌ.

المسائل والأجوبة - (1 / 246)المحقق : أبو عبد الله حسين بن عكاشة..

----------


## ابراهيم النخعي

للفائدة وهو مما يؤيد ما ذكرناه :
الفتوى رقم ( 5441 )
س1: أراد والدي أن يزوجني فرفضت، وقلت له: لا أستطيع في هذا الوقت على الزواج بسبب انشغالي بالعلم وبالدعوة إلى الله جل وعلا، بسبب عبادة الناس غير الله، لكن بحق لا أريد أن أتزوج أبدا للأسباب الآتية: أولا: لأنه لا توجد فتيات مؤمنات يودين فرائض الله، ....وهذا في بلدي التي نعيش فيها، أما خارج بلدي فتوجد فتيات مؤمنات، ولكني لا أستطيع أن أتزوج من خارج البلد التي نعيش فيها.
ثانيا: إني أريد أن أنشغل بالعلم والدعوة إلى الله جل وعلا، والزواج يؤخرني أو يشغلني عن أداء فريضة العلم. 
فما فتواكم وحكم الإسلام على هذا السؤال؟ ونجد كثيرا من علماء المسلمين مثل الإمام ابن تيمية لم يتزوج . 

ج1: الزواج سنة من سنن المرسلين، وقد ورد الحث عليه بأدلة كثيرة، ومن الحكم المترتبة عليه: غض البصر، وإحصان الفرج، وحصول النسل، والتعاون بين المرأة والرجل على شؤون الحياة، وحصول الفتى على الزواج لا يشغل عما ذكرته من القيام بالدعوة إلى الله، بل هو معين عليها؛ لما فيه من سكون النفس، وننصحك بالتزوج والحرص على اختيار الزوجة ولو من غير بلدك، واعلم أن الكمال غير حاصل، لا من النساء ولا من الرجال في هذا العصر إلا من شاء الله. وقد أنكر النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- على نفر من الصحابة،. قال أحدهم: أما أنا فأصلي ولا أنام، وقال الآخر: أما أنا فأصوم ولا أفطر، وقال الثالث: أما أنا فلا أتزوج النساء. فلما بلغ النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ذلك خطب الناس، فحمد الله وأثنى عليه، ثم ذكر هذا الأمر، ثم قال: أما أنا فأصلي وأنام، وأصوم وأفطر، وأتزوج النساء، فمن رغب عن سنتي فليس مني "" صحيح البخاري النكاح (4776),صحيح مسلم النكاح (1401),سنن النسائي النكاح (3217),مسند أحمد بن حنبل (3/285)
انتهى. أما شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله فلم يثبت عندنا يقينا أنه لم يتزوج، ولو ثبت ذلك فلعله لديه مانع من الزواج؛ لأن مثله لا يظن به أنه يرغب عن السنة، وهو من أكبر الدعاة إليها وأعلمهم بها. وبالله التوفيق، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم. 
اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء .

----------


## أم الفضل

شكر الله لك
معلومة جديدة بالنسبة لي.

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

> أما شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله فلم يثبت عندنا يقينا أنه لم يتزوج،


قول الامام الذهبي-رحمه الله-أليس اخبارا كافيا وهو المعاصر له العارف بأحواله بل هو تلميذه ومن أقرب الناس إليه كما لا يخفى؟

----------


## ابراهيم النخعي

> قول الامام الذهبي-رحمه الله-أليس اخبارا كافيا وهو المعاصر له العارف بأحواله بل هو تلميذه ومن أقرب الناس إليه كما لا يخفى؟


يا أبا وائل ..القاعدة : أن من علم حجة على من لم يعلم , وأصحاب الفتوى السابقة مسألة عدم زواج ابن تيمية عندهم هو موضع شك , هم لم ينفوا عدم زواجه بالجزم , بل قصدهم , أنهم ما تيقنوا من عدم زواجه , فربما يكون تزوج ( أو تسرى حتى) وربما يكون لم يتزوج ,  

ولعلهم لم يطلعوا على كلام الذهبي الآنف أو غيره .. فكان ماذا ؟

----------


## محمد المؤمن

> أما شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله فلم يثبت عندنا يقينا أنه لم يتزوج،
> اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء .


بارك الله في الإخوان وفي صاحب الموضوع
السؤال: كيف يثبت عندهم يقينا أنه-رحمه الله- لم يتزوج ؟!

----------


## محمد الدليمي

رحم الله العلم العامل والمجاهد الصادق (( ابن تيمية)) هذا ما نحسبه والله حسيبه ، وحفظ الله الشيخ الفوزان ونفع بعلمه

----------


## خدّام الإسلام

زمنه كان زمن فتن عظيمة على الإسلام 
وهو كان مجاهد وليس مجاهد ثابت في ثغر 
بل مجاهد متنقل 
مجاهد بسيفه 
وبكتبه وعلمه 
فلا أظن أن أمثاله في تاريخ الإسلام كثر 
وتأكدوا أن زمنه كان زمن فتن عظيـــمة جدا ً 
وحالة أنكسار لشوكة السنة 
فمن يقرأ في زمنه وزمن من قبله بقليل ومن بعده يرى الأذى العظيم على علماء السنة والله المستعان

----------


## مكارم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم . لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله . السلام عليكم أما بعد . 


نظراً للموظوع . جزاكم الله خيرا جميعاً. 

كل أنسان يتعرض لظروف معينة وبما أن شيخ الأسلام رحمه الله عز وجل وأسكنه فسيح جناته . بما قدم من علم نافع للأمة الإسلامية . فإنه يعلم بان الزواج  أمر من الله عز وجل من ثم من النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

لهذا لا نسطتيع ان نقول شيئ كون هذه الأمور لا يعلمها سوى الله عز وجل من ثم الشخص نفسه 

نكتفي في الرد على هذا السؤال . بأن شيخ الأسلام رحمه الله عز وجل  قدم للناس العلم بما علمه الله عز وجل وجاهد في سبيله .  وما لنا في السؤال عن زواجه او غير ذالك فهذ الامر بينه وبين الله عز وجل لا علاقة لمخلوق بهذا . فإن كل أنسان يطلب العلم لا بد له أن يقرء موظوع أو اكثر لشيخ الأسلام وهذا ما ينفعنا وليس لنا علاقة بحياته الشخصية كونه الله عز وجل يعلمها من ثم شيخ الأسلام رحمه الله عز وجل . 

أقول قولي هذا وأستغفر الله العلي العظيم لي ولكم . والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بإذنه

----------


## الوايلي

رحمك الله يا شيخ الإسلام

والله ما قرأت سيرته إلا تأثرت به 

بارك الله في طارح الموضوع ومشاركيه ،،،

----------


## سعود بن صالح

لم يتزوج الشيخ أحمد بن تيمية لأسباب شخصية وليس لأسباب دينية والسلام

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

حتى والدته رحمه الله كان يراسلها ويقول لها (ولو حملتنا الطيور لسرنا اليكم )فلم يتمكن حتى من زيارتها باستمرار لانشغاله بالمهام الجسام والامور العظام التي يعجز عن القيام بها اليوم مؤسسات دعوية وعلى فرض ان شيخ الاسلام ترك سنة من سنن الهدى فانظروا رحمكم الله ما قدم للامة الاسلامية الى قيام الساعة من علوم وفهوم وقدوة في القول والعمل وربما لو ادرك الامام احمد - الذي ذم الحارث المحاسبي على التبتل - شيخ الاسلام رحمه الله لاعذره !.

----------


## أبوبثينة الجزائري

حياكم الله جميعا:
أعجبني التعليل بقلة ذات اليد، والفقر، كذا قول الأخ رشيد الكيلاني: 
وعلى فرض ان شيخ الاسلام ترك سنة من سنن الهدى فانظروا رحمكم الله ما قدم للامة الاسلامية الى قيام الساعة من علوم وفهوم وقدوة في القول والعمل وربما لو ادرك الامام احمد - الذي ذم الحارث المحاسبي على التبتل - شيخ الاسلام رحمه الله لاعذره !.
أما أن تقول لانشغاله بالدعوة والجهاد، فسأسأل: من أعظم جهادا، رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أم شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية؟
فقناعتي بأن الأمر كان لظروف معيشية حياتية خاصة، أو ترك سنة تغمر له في بحر خدمته لهذا الدين.
والله أعلم.

----------


## الوايلي

> لم يتزوج الشيخ أحمد بن تيمية لأسباب شخصية وليس لأسباب دينية والسلام



هات الدليل بارك الله فيك ؟؟

----------


## مصطفي سيف

السلام عليكم ......
أسئلة وُجّهت لفضيلة الشيخ القرضاوي :
س :لماذا رغّب الإسلام في الزواج وحض عليه؟ 
جـ - فقال(بتصرف):رغّب الإسلام في الزواج وحث عليه في القرآن وفي أحاديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم .
أولاً: الزواج هو شرعة كونية، كل شيء في الكون قائم على الازدواج، الله تعالى يقول (ومن كل شيء خلقنا زوجين لعلكم تذكرونـ الذاريات49)، (سبحان الذي خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض ومن أنفسهم ومما لا يعلمون ـ يس36) .
ثانيا: لبقاء هذا النوع، الله سبحانه وتعالى خلق الإنسان ليعمر الأرض ويكون له خليفة في هذه الأرض ولكي يحدث هذا لابد من التزاوج والتناسل بين ذكر وأنثي والقرآن يشير إلى هذا بقوله :{والله جعل لكم من أنفسكم أزواجاً، وجعل لكم من أزواجكم بنين وحفدة ـ النحل73} والحديث يقول (صلي الله عليه وسلم) : {"تناكحوا وتناسلوا ، فإني أباهي بكم الأمم يوم القيامة ـ الراوي: معقل بن يسار المحدث: محمد جار الله الصعدي - المصدر: النوافح العطرة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 107خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح"}.
ثالثا :  أن الله ركَّب في الكيان البشري ما نطلق عليه الغريزة الجنسية أو الدافع الجنسي الفطري، إن الرجل يميل إلى المرأة، والمرأة تميل إلى الرجل بحكم الفطرة البشرية، فلابد أن تشبع هذه الفطرة ، فجاءت الأديان تنظم إشباع الغريزة، لا تطلق لها العنان، والناس وقفوا علي هذا الأمر مواقف ثلاثة : 
أ- الرهبانية : وفيها كبتوا الغريزة الجنسية . ب- فلسفة الإباحية : وفيها  أطلاق  العنان للغريزة الجنسية بلا ضابط ولا رابط .
جـ - الزواج الذي جاءت به الشرائع السماوية وختمها الإسلام، وهو أنه نظم هذا بأن يكون ذلك عن طريق هذا الزواج الذي سماه الله تعالى في القرآن {ميثاقاً غليظاً } وهذه كلمة قالها عن النبوة، قال عن الأنبياء {وأخذنا منهم ميثاقاً غليظاً ـ الأحزاب7} وقال عن الزوجات (وأخذن منكم ميثاقاً غليظاً ـ النساء 21 رباط متين مقدس،  وهذا جاء في الحديث للنبي صلي الله عليه وسلم:{"يا معشر الشباب من استطاع منكم الباءة فليتزوج فإنه أغض للبصر وأحصن للفرج و من لم يستطع ، فعليه بالصوم ، فإنه له وجاء" ـ الراوي: عبدالله بن مسعود المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح الجامع - الصفحة أو الرقم: 7975
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح} والله تعالى يقول: {أحل لكم ليلة الصيام الرفث إلى نسائكم هن لباس لكم وأنتم لباس لهن ـ البقرة187} أي حاجة الرجل إلى المرأة وحاجة المرأة إلى الرجل، كحاجتهم إلى اللباس والثوب الذي يحقق له الستر والزينة والوقاية والقرب واللصوق والدفء فهذه مكان الزوجية من كلا الطرفين.
رابعا : إيجاد الأسرة المسلمة التي هي الخلية الأولى لقيام المجتمع المؤمن ، أن يوجد البيت ومن مجموعة البيوت يتكون المجتمع ومجموعة المجتمعات تتكون الأمة الصالحة، فلابد أن يوجد هذا البيت بأركانه التي أشار إليها القرآن في قوله تعالى (ومن آياته أن خلق لكم من أنفسكم أزواجا لتسكنوا إليها وجعل بينكم مودة ورحمة ـ الروم21) فهذه هي القواعد الأساسية .
خامسا : الزواج رباط اجتماعي، حينما أتزوج من عائلة أو من عشيرة أو من قبيلة فقد انعقدت بيني وبينها آصرة ورابطة هي رابطة المصاهرة، هناك رابطتان طبيعيتان، النسب والمصاهرة  والقرآن يقول: {وهو الذي خلق من الماء بشراً فجعله نسباً وصهراً ـ الفرقان54 } فبهذا تتسع دائرة المودة والترابط بين الناس بعضهم وبعض، فمن أجل هذا كله حث الإسلام على الزواج ورغًب فيه، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:{ "أما و الله إني أخشاكم لله ، و أتقاكم له ، لكني أصوم و أفطر ، و أصلي و أرقد وأتزوج النساء فمن رغب عن سنتي فليس مني" ـ الراوي: أنس بن مالك المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح الجامع - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1336 ـ خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح .}.
س - فضيلة الدكتور هنا محور هام أشرت إليه وهو محور الميثاق الغليظ، هذا الميثاق الغليظ هل هو فرض أم سنة أم مستحب بالنسبة للإنسان المسلم، بعض الناس يعرضون عن الزواج، وبعض الناس يتأخرون في الزواج، وبعض الناس لا يضعون للزواج أولوية، فما هو موقعه من الناحية التشريعية بالنسبة للفرائض والسنن والمستحبات والواجبات؟
جـ - العلماء قالوا أن الزواج تعتريه الأحكام الخمسة، وهي الفرض والمستحب والمباح والمكروه والحرام .
1- فرض واجب :ابن حزم يرى أن الأصل في الزواج الفرض، أي أن كل واحد بلغ وقدر على الزواج فرض عليه أن يتزوج، وقال الله تعالى يقول (فانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء) والأصل في الأمر الوجوب والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول "يا معشر الشباب من استطاع منكم الباءة فليتزوج" فهذا أمر والقرآن يقول (وأنكحوا الأيامى منكم والصالحين من عبادكم وإمائكم) وهذا أمر للمجتمع كله بأن يعينه على الزواج، فمن كان يخاف على نفسه الوقوع في الحرام وهو يقدر أن يتزوج، واجب عليه أن يتزوج  
2- مستحب :إذا لم يكن خائفاً على نفسه وليس تائقاً إلى الزواج يستحب له أن يتزوج.
3- حرام :إذا كان الشخص يخاف مخافة مؤكدة في أن يجور ويظلم من يتزوجها ولا يقوم بحقها، أوليس عنده القدرة المالية، أو ليس عنده القدرة الجنسية فيكون حرام عليه. 
4- مباح : لا يخاف على نفسه، وغير تائق إلى الزواج ,
5- مكروه : إذا كان الشخص بين بين نقول له: مكروه , بمعني أنه قادر علي الزواج ولكنه يخاف أن يجور علي المرأة .
إنما الأصل الحقيقي في الزواج كما تدل عليه النصوص إما فرض واجب وإما سنة مستحبة.وعليه فإن الزواج أو عدم الزواج يرجع للشخص نفسه خاصة إذا كان علم وعالم بالأحكام الشرعية ونترك له أمره وما يعنينا هو علمه الذي ينتفع به ونحن نعلم من خلال التاريخ المنقول  أن الشيخ ابن تيمية رحمه الله كان ورعا تقيا يخاف الله ويعرف حدوده ونواهيه وهذا ليس دفاعا عنه وأنما الزواج وعدمه أمر مختلف فيه ولا ينكر المختلف فيه.والله تعالي أعلي وأعلم....

----------


## صهيب بن محمد

بعد هذا كله .. لم لا يقال أنه كان - رحمه الله - عنّينا لا شهوة له ؟؟؟

----------


## العربي بن كريم عليان

ماصرح شيخ الإسلام بسبب عدم زواجه,ولا تلميذه الإمام إبن القيم(عليهم رحمة الله,ولا تخفى على أحد شخصية شيخ الإسلام,سواء عند أحبابه أو أعدائه.فهو أية وحجة(يختص الله بفضله ويؤتيه من يشاء),أيخفى عنه باب النكاح من بين الأبواب الفقهية ؟
فالجواب الشافي لهذا السؤال,هو ما نقله الأخ الحبيب,إبراهيم النخعي)عن الإمام مالك عليهم رحمة الله,قال: ("ليس كل الناس يقدر أن يتكلم بعذره"!!. 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

----------


## سوارنت

رحم الله شيخ الاسلام وتلميذه  ابن القيم رحمة واسعة ورزقهما الفردوس الاعلى 
والله كأني بابن القيم غفر الله له اعرفه و كأنه صديق او قل اخ لشدة حبي له مما قرأت له مامن تعالى عليه من خير عميم و علم عظيم
ليت الزمان يجود بمثلهما ونراه  حيا بيننا نلثم يديهما و قدميهما

----------


## ابراهيم النخعي

> ماصرح شيخ الإسلام بسبب عدم زواجه,ولا تلميذه الإمام إبن القيم(عليهم رحمة الله,ولا تخفى على أحد شخصية شيخ الإسلام,سواء عند أحبابه أو أعدائه.فهو أية وحجة(يختص الله بفضله ويؤتيه من يشاء),أيخفى عنه باب النكاح من بين الأبواب الفقهية ؟
> فالجواب الشافي لهذا السؤال,هو ما نقله الأخ الحبيب,إبراهيم النخعي)عن الإمام مالك عليهم رحمة الله,قال: ("ليس كل الناس يقدر أن يتكلم بعذره"!!. 
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.


بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> بعد هذا كله .. لم لا يقال أنه كان - رحمه الله - عنّينا لا شهوة له ؟؟؟


لم يقل هذا أحد من الأئمة ولا حتى من أعدائه ـ رحمه الله  ـ ولو كان ذلك كذلك لقالوه وطاروا به أي مطار ؛ غيظا وحقدا .
وجزى الله الأخ الفاضل النخعي على هذا الموضوع الجميل الرائع ، وكلما فتح كلام يختص بشيخ الإسلام تقي الدين رحمه الله انثلجت له الصدور ، وأنقل كلاما قيما لابن القيم ـ تعلمونه جميعا ـ لكن أعيده عليكم لما فيه من معان جليلة ، ثم أنقل بعض كلام العلما فيما يتعلق بالموضوع .
 قال ابن القيم في الوابل الصيب :  وسمعت شيخ الإسلام أبن تيمية قدس الله روحه يقول : إن في الدنيا جنة من لم يدخلها لا يدخل جنة الآخرة وقال لي مرة : ما يصنع أعدائي بي ؟ أنا جنتي وبستاني في صدري إن رحت فهي معي لا تفارقني إن حبسي خلوة وقتلي شهادة وإخراجي من بلدي سياحة وكان يقول في محبسه في القلعة : لو بذلت ملء هذه القاعة ذهبا ما عدل عندي شكر هذه النعمة أو قال ما جزيتهم على ما تسببوا لي فيه من الخير ونحو هذا وكان يقول في سجوده وهو محبوس اللهم أعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك ما شاء الله وقال لي مرة : المحبوس من حبس قلبه عن ربه تعالى والمأسور من أسره هواه ولما دخل إلى القلعة وصار داخل سورها نظر إليه وقال : { فضرب بينهم بسور له باب باطنه فيه الرحمة وظاهره من قبله العذاب } وعلم الله ما رأيت أحدا أطيب عيشا منه قط مع ما كان فيه من ضيق العيش وخلاف الرفاهية والنعيم بل ضدها ومع ما كان فيه من الحبس والتهديد والإرهاق وهو مع ذلك من أطيب الناس عيشا وأشرحهم صدرا وأقواهم قلبا وأسرهم نفسا تلوح نضرة النعيم على وجهه وكنا إذا اشتد بنا الخوف وساءت منا الظنون وضاقت بنا الأرض أتيناه فما هو إلا أن نراه ونسمع كلامه فيذهب ذلك كله وينقلب انشراحا وقوة ويقينا وطمأنينة فسبحان من أشهد عباده جنته قبل لقائه وفتح لهم أبوابها في دار العمل فآتاهم من روحها ونسيمها وطيبها ما استفرغ قواهم لطلبها والمسابقة إليها ...
وبما يتعلق بالموضوع : قال ابن جماعة في تذكرة السامع :
قال الخطيب البغدادي : ويستحب للطالب أن يكون عزبًا ما أمكنه لئلا يقطعه الاشتغال بحقوق الزوجية وطلب المعيشة عن إكمال الطلب، وقال سفيان الثوري: من تزوج فقد ركب البحر فإن ولد له ولد فقد كسر به . وبالجملة فترك التزويج لغير المحتاج إليه أو غير القادر عليه أولى لاسيما للطالب الذي رأس ماله جمع الخاطر وإجمام القلب واشتغال الفكر.أهـ
والإخوة بارك الله فيهم كل أدلى بدلوه مشكورين مأجورين إن شاء الله .
وأنصح الإخوان بارك الله فيهم أن يقرأوا كتاب : أعلام المسلمين : شيخ الإسلام أحمد بن تيمية رجل الإصلاح والدعوة . تأليف إبراهيم محمد العلي . دار القلم . فقد جمع فيه كثيرا عن حياة الشيخ الإمام وما يتعلق به . وعدد صفحات الكتاب 669 صفحة .

----------


## ام سلمة الجزائرية

ذكر الشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير حفظه الله 
ان شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله قد تسرى
وقال في سياق الكلام ان لاانفع لطالب العلم من الزواج لانه يلهيه عن الوساوس التى لاتحمد عقباها 
والله اعلم

----------


## ياسر محبوب خان

كل هذه الأعذار (ما عدا اثنين) لغو وباطل خاصة ما يذكر من الجهاد والرد على المبتدعة ، وما هذه الأعذار إلا محاولة فاشلة للرد.
قد بدأ الحبس والشدة عليه - رحمه الله - بعد أن جاوز الأربعين فلم لم يتزوج في شبابه؟؟
ما كان سعيه رحمه الله أعظم شأنا من السنوات العشرة التي أسس الإسلام فيها على يد سيدنا سيد العرب والعجم صلى الله عليه وسلم. بل كانه معظم سعيه رحمه الله في التصنيف والتأليف والتدريس والوعظ مع المشاركة في معركة أو معركتين ضد غازان طاغية التتار.

فبدلا من أن نأتي بأعذار باطلة ، أفضل أن نسلم له عذر الفقر أو عذر شخصي آخر ولا يحسن بنا الرجم بالغيب.

لا أدري لم لا يخاف الذين يجعلون تعب الرد والدعوة عائقا من زواجه وكأنهم لم يكلفوا أنفسهم قراءة جهاد السابقين.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

رحم الله شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

آمين ، كلما جاء ذكر هذا الإمام تذكرنا الآخرة .

----------


## بلقاسم علواش

من واجه الأخطار الفكرية والثقافية والظروف السياسية والعسكرية التي كانت تمر بها الأمة كالتي واجهت شيخ الإسلام يعرف بأن لهذا الرجل ـ ألحقنا الله به غير مبدلين ـ أعذاره الشرعية والواقعية، ومن يريد الطعن في عرضه من أهل الأهواء والضلال، فالله حسيبه، والرجل أفضى إلى ما قدم دون صاحبة ولا ولد، لكنه ترك تراثا زاخرا لا يقرؤه مؤمن إلا ترحم على هذا العلامة العالي السنام، المصلح المجدد، وثمة كثير ممن اتخذ الزوجات واستولدهن الأولاد، وصارت له القبائل والأفخاذ والشعوب ولا يدعو له أحد، بينما لا يزال ذكر الشيخ تقي الدين مقرونا بالترحم عليه ـ من قبل أهل الإيمان والتقوى والعلم والقرب من الله ـ وكفى بهذا صدقة جارية لا تنقطع، فاللهم ارضى عنه وارحمه ووسع مدخله وطيب ثراه ونوّر له في قبره مدّ بصره، وتالله إنا لنحبه في الله حبا جما، ونترحم عليه كلما مرت بأذهاننا تقريراته أو فتحنا كتبه ورسائله، فاللهم اجمعنا به في مستقر رحمتك يوم تذهل كل مرضعة عما أرضعت، وتضع كل ذات حمل حملها، يوم لا يجزي والد عن ولده ولا مولود هو جاز عن والده شيا.

----------


## أبو المجد الفراتي

رحم الله شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

عجيب أمر شيخ الإسلام - وكأن الله يريد له رفعة وسموا - أمره ما بين مترحم عليه وبين طاعن حقود وساب فيه ، وهو رحمه الله يكتب له الأجر - بفضل الله - على كل حال ، يأخذ من الحسنات بسبب من ترحم عليه ، ويأخذ من حسنات من طعن وأساء إليه .
وفي كل - له - خير .
عجبا لأمر المؤمن ..

----------

